# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Theres going to be a death at Crimbo...

## xCharliex

Rumours have it its going to be Di Barker/Grayling/Fenner well shes changed her name so many times!!

Tracey Wilkinson has confirmed she wont be in Series 8 so its more than likely it will be her that gets killed off    :Cheer:  

Cant stand her so im pretty chuffed about this

----------


## Jojo

Ooooo - can't wait till Mon - and there have been loads of trailers so I shouldn't forget either  :Cheer:   :Rotfl:

----------


## xCharliex

I know its gonna be good! Very OTT from what ive seen and read, but should be a crack

----------


## brenda1971

I think that Di was a bit loopy anyway.

----------


## Behemoth

I liked Di! She was off her rocker but good to watch.

----------


## xCharliex

Ive never really liked her, maybe its because i cant stand Tracey Wilkinson who plays her, fair enough her character was mental! lol she did some whack things!

----------


## Siobhan

> I liked Di! She was off her rocker but good to watch.


yeah she is great to watch.. I love how she gets totally obsessed by one person. Loved the bit where she whacked jim and then just carried on like nothing happened  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

i cant wait i always thought Di was a bit loopy. Mind you you would have to be to marry Fenner. I dont really care if her characters killed off.

----------


## xCharliex

Im curious as to who does it, i have a feeling its gonna be one of the new prisoners that will be entering in the Crimbo Spesh

----------


## Bryan

sounds good she's run her course, mind you id have liked to have seen more episodes with her in jail to see how the girls react etc, but ah well...

----------


## sheilamarie

i like die cause she neva really gets to be happy  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

it may well be julie j as she stabs herself with guilt to get herself away from the ghost of fenner....it says in the tv mag

----------


## xCharliex

> it may well be julie j as she stabs herself with guilt to get herself away from the ghost of fenner....it says in the tv mag


Well i can confirm Julie J will be in Series 8, so i cant see her dying, my odds are still on Di

----------


## Bryan

> Well i can confirm Julie J will be in Series 8, so i cant see her dying, my odds are still on Di


what a lovely christmas we'll be having then...seances, attempted suicide and murder!

----------


## xCharliex

> what a lovely christmas we'll be having then...seances, attempted suicide and murder!


Haha i know, seems more like Halloween

----------


## Bryan

> Haha i know, seems more like Halloween


im sure we can rely on darlene and syvlia to brighten up the mood!

----------


## Bryan

just looked on babes behind bars and they say that castcards of joy, arun and janine have been made, suggesting they will return in series 8, and also an updated one of di...so why would they make a new one if she was leaving?

----------


## xCharliex

Read this interview a fan sent her in a letter

Tracey Wilkinson interview

----------


## Bryan

> Read this interview a fan sent her in a letter
> 
> Tracey Wilkinson interview


well if the actress herself has said it then it must be true!   :Lol:

----------


## xCharliex

I hope its true!! 

Also its gonna be Stephanie Beachams last series after series 8  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

> I hope its true!! 
> 
> Also its gonna be Stephanie Beachams last series after series 8


no! i fancied her aswelll!!!!!!!!! bad girls needs to get some decent characters and storylines before it goes down the pan!

----------


## xCharliex

Check out Badgirlsonline then check the MB on there theres loads of info and stuff and the scan about Stephanie Beacham, shes fab, she looks unreal for her age, its ashame i love the Costa Cons!

----------


## Bryan

she must die then, becuase her and bev have the same sentance, and if stephanie is leaving then we'd have heard about amanda leaving aswell???

----------


## dddMac1

the christmas special looks good

----------


## sheilamarie

> the christmas special looks good


Yeah cant wait for tonight looks brill cant wait to see evil fenner again

----------


## xStephaniex

yay this is going to be wicked !! im watching this tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

So we were all wrong, it was the vicar who died and in a very very good way...

----------


## willsmummy

Ooh, I have it on tape to watch later, I am really looking forward to watching it/ I love Bad Girls!

----------


## Jojo

I sky +d it as had to go Tescos and waited till 8.30 to go (was empty though)

Gonna watch it later with hubby!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Behemoth

I thought Julie J was gonna die as well! Glad she didn't though.

----------


## Siobhan

> I thought Julie J was gonna die as well! Glad she didn't though.


yeah me too

----------


## soapyclean

Shame it wasn't Buxton that was knocked off she irrates me no end, sad it was the vicar though she was nice.

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

I Thought That Was Really Good Last Night

----------


## jonni

wow!it was really good last night!

----------


## eastenders mad

it was really good and scary

----------


## dddMac1

i enjoyed the special episode it was really scary seeing Fenners Ghost

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Shame it wasn't Buxton that was knocked off she irrates me no end, sad it was the vicar though she was nice.


As much as I don't like Buxton I couldn't see bad girls without here.

----------

